# Be Prepared because



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We are coming!

We exchanged on our house 10 minutes ago, complete 9th December.

On Monday I hand in 3 months notice at work

We plan to book the Santandar ferry - They have "pet family" cabins, for the 21st February - and then drive to Extremadura.

So now its all NIE, Health, residencia etc etc etc What Joy!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

cambio said:


> We exchanged on our house 10 minutes ago, complete 9th December.


Congratulations!

That's an extremely fast completion date from exchange of contracts. I'm not far off exchanging contracts and wouldn't expect a completion date until after Christmas from talking to my solicitor. Which is fine, because I still have a lot to do!

You must be getting very exited!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations! Very exciting


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

zenkarma said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> That's an extremely fast completion date from exchange of contracts. I'm not far off exchanging contracts and wouldn't expect a completion date until after Christmas from talking to my solicitor. Which is fine, because I still have a lot to do!
> 
> You must be getting very exited!


its all about Timing, Timing and Timing, we did not want to complete 2014. that way do not fall into the CGT trap when we move in February


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> its all about Timing, Timing and Timing, we did not want to complete 2014. that way do not fall into the CGT trap when we move in February


Yay, good luck!!! Keep us posted every step of the way

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When we first moved to Spain, some friends who lived there gave us some advice, which was sooooo true *"always expect the unexpected"*

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cambio said:


> We are coming!
> 
> We exchanged on our house 10 minutes ago, complete 9th December.
> 
> ...


Hope everything works out for you.

Be prepared to meet some snow on your journey down. I don't know if you know it, but the A67 out of Santander is beautiful and a lovely welcome into Spain


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi & many congratulations, cambio 

The pet friendly cabins sound interesting. Are you able to keep your pet with you, at all times ?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Allie-P said:


> Hi & many congratulations, cambio
> 
> The pet friendly cabins sound interesting. Are you able to keep your pet with you, at all times ?


Yes, and for dogs they have an exercise deck it is on one particular boat which sails about 3x a month which is why we have booked it now. We are allowed to take both the cats into the cabin. We are using cat baskets to get them from car to cabin and then have 2 dog crates for them to spend time in. 24 hours is a long time and at least we can have regular contact with them!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

zenkarma said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> That's an extremely fast completion date from exchange of contracts. I'm not far off exchanging contracts and wouldn't expect a completion date until after Christmas from talking to my solicitor. Which is fine, because I still have a lot to do!
> 
> You must be getting very exited!


Why? Normally, you exchange and complete 28 days later unless you vary things by mutual agreement.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Why? Normally, you exchange and complete 28 days later unless you vary things by mutual agreement.


we actually exchanged & completed on the sale of our UK property on the same day!!

when I sold my dad's house we completed two weeks after exchange


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

It's quite usual to exchange and complete on the same day. The extra time is usually needed for the bank or mortgage company to do additional checks.


----------

